# Retail unit unboxing pics



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Got my hands on a retail unit. Let me know if anyone is interested unboxing photos/contents info/comparison photos or anything like that, and I'll take some.

That is all.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Got my hands on a retail unit. Let me know if anyone is interested unboxing photos/contents info/comparison photos or anything like that, and I'll take some.
> 
> That is all.


Yeah post them!! It give those of us that have to wait longer something to look at!!


----------

